
Your Alternate Resume - blewis
http://www.onesock.net/2010/05/27/alternate-resume/
======
chime
I already do have an alternative resume. It's my blog. Recruiters and HR
people usually end up on it and many have written me personally to comment on
something I wrote long ago. It works just like you describe but it is more
descriptive of my true self than some quirks or characteristics. People
remember me, but not because I passingly mentioned that I was training for an
ultramarathon but because I wrote a 4 page blog entry sharing my experience as
a first-time runner.

Also, there could be legal ramifications for companies who read things like
skin color on alt. resumes. A hiring manager would rather not know your race
or age till after they've selected or dropped your resume for the phone
interview round.

------
matthias
While certainly candid, I think that these examples fall down flat as they
don't stimulate discussion. I think if you want to be memorable, just write a
short section called "Ask Me About" at the end of your (1 sided!) resume. For
example, 1. I submitted a patent application for a consumer electronics
product that was rejected. or 2. I am very curious about new webapps and
keenly participate in beta programmes. Either of these are very easy for an
interviewer to ask about and I find much more useful than "President of
University Chess Society" type info.

~~~
jessor
That' a great tip, thank you.

------
alttab
This is akin to "not taking yourself too seriously" and through empirical data
I would say that it works.

Exposing yourself has always been part of the process of making a connection
and building trust.

~~~
culled
What empirical data do you have on that?

------
iaskwhy
That logo needs to be in png format. That's me, looking for the details all
the time.

------
edw519
<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=edw519> is my alternate resume. I
share it with all prospective customers and employers. This accomplishes
several things:

\- It demonstrates my passion for programming, whether or not it's work
related.

\- It gives them a chance to get to know me a little better through stuff that
would never be found on a resume.

\- It shows that I'm not bashful when it comes to sharing what I've learned.

\- It (hopefully) demonstrates that I'm willing to listen and learn from
others.

\- It (hopefully) demonstrates that I've accumulated at least a little wisdom
over the years.

\- They may actually find a comment I've made about an issue near and dear to
them. This may give me an extra boost.

\- It keeps me honest and encourages me to "play nice". I always have to
consider what a prospective customer would think before I hit "add comment".

------
balding_n_tired
I don't think our IT department would go for it.

